
Wikileaks founder Julian Assange is granted bail - jacquesm
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12005930
======
shrikant
Another interesting snippet in that article is the bit about the judge banning
the use of Twitter to broadcast commentary on the proceedings.

------
iwwr
He was granted bail, but was he actually released from prison?

~~~
jacquesm
real time updates here:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/blog/2010/dec/16/wikileaks-
la...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/blog/2010/dec/16/wikileaks-latest-
julian-assange-bail-appeal)

It appears that it will not happen until tomorrow.

